# July '06 Photo Challenge - "Landscapes"



## TwistMyArm (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey folks,

With such a great group of photos for June let's hope the July challenge will be just as good. The challenge for July will be "Landscapes". 

For all of those who are new to the forum please read the following information/rules: 

- The deadline for submissions is July 31
- The image can be no larger then 150KB ("size on disk")
- Include your forum username when submitting
- The submitted photo must be in the form of a jpeg
- Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Submit no more then one photo
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please use no special characters)
- The form must also be included when submitting the photo
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion

.........Copy and Paste this into your submission email...........................*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:
Photo Title (optional):
Is the photo 150KB or less? Y/N
Is the photo a jpeg? Y/N
Has this photo been posted before? Y/N
Please submit only one photo per challenge.*
.......................................................................................................

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 4, 2006)

oh!!! it's something definitely for me but how can I compete if I have shown you most of my landscapes?!?!?!?!!!! dang ....


----------



## WNK (Jul 4, 2006)

Just to clarify -- this excludes seascapes and cityscapes?


----------



## JTHphoto (Jul 4, 2006)

WNK said:
			
		

> Just to clarify -- this excludes seascapes and cityscapes?


 
I don't think it really excludes anything, as each photographer may have a different take/opinion/view on the subject.  I half expected to see some photos of "Bugs" Bunny for last months challenge...  :mrgreen:   

that's what makes these challenges interesting to me...


----------



## Je-C (Jul 5, 2006)

I was tempted to put in a photo of my 66 VW Beetle otherwise known as a "VW Bug"  hahaha


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jul 5, 2006)

WNK said:
			
		

> Just to clarify -- this excludes seascapes and cityscapes?



You can submit seascapes or cityscapes


----------



## JohnMF (Jul 8, 2006)

this will be an extremely tough competition this month, with such a classic and popular subject


----------



## stingman777 (Jul 9, 2006)

So...if the photo is taken in landscape orientation (rather than portrait) does that count as a landscape?   j/k


----------



## ChckLiz (Jul 10, 2006)

Question... is 82 K smaller or bigger than 150 KB.. my head hurts and I wouldn't know if it is or not lol


----------



## darin3200 (Jul 10, 2006)

ChckLiz said:
			
		

> Question... is 82 K smaller or bigger than 150 KB.. my head hurts and I wouldn't know if it is or not lol


smaller


----------



## ChckLiz (Jul 10, 2006)

good deal


----------



## mayakasi (Jul 11, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> oh!!! it's something definitely for me but how can I compete if I have shown you most of my landscapes?!?!?!?!!!! dang ....


You have to try about new sceneries, weather favours. To work !


----------



## karlghunt (Jul 16, 2006)

I a bit of a newbie and I only have a digital compact but I love taking pictures I have put one in to see what happens.


----------



## Chase (Jul 16, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Happy to hear that you decided to submit!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jul 22, 2006)

I just wanted to make a quick note about including titles for your photo. If you do want to include a title please keep it simple and try to avoid apostrophes, comas, exclamation marks etc. When I upload the image the title will be reflected in the file name and I have to omit any special characters. I just don't want anyone being upset that I've renamed they're title something other then what they've wanted.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jul 23, 2006)

Oh and by the way, the winner of this month's challenge will win a spiffy new camera strap courtesy of Chase and ThePhotoForum.com.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## TTPeter (Jul 23, 2006)

If there is a God let me win, hahaha


----------



## nakedyak (Jul 24, 2006)

I think we should win that white lens too ;-)


----------



## breezeart (Jul 24, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> oh!!! it's something definitely for me but how can I compete if I have shown you most of my landscapes?!?!?!?!!!! dang ....


 
I like it, very nice.


----------



## Boston® (Jul 26, 2006)

nakedyak said:
			
		

> I think we should win that white lens too ;-)


That's what I was thinking when I saw the picture.


----------



## TTPeter (Jul 31, 2006)

last day get those pictures in guys


----------



## JeridJohnson (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice prize.. good luck all..


----------



## Soul Rebel (Jul 31, 2006)

How late do I have to get a photo in?


----------



## TTPeter (Jul 31, 2006)

guessing intill 11.59


----------



## Soul Rebel (Jul 31, 2006)

I thought so.

Some contests put a certain time on there though. Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## FAV (Aug 1, 2006)

when can we see the poll and vote ?


----------



## TwistMyArm (Aug 1, 2006)

TTPeter said:
			
		

> guessing intill 11.59



You'll have to 12:00AM EST, but for the most part I don't upload the files until some time during the day on the 1st so sometimes if I recieve a photo on the 1st I'll include it. As long as I haven't already begun uploading the images


----------

